# [Debian] "undefined function session_start()"



## MArc (17. Mai 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

ich habe hier ein problem, was für manche bestimmt mega einfach ist aber ich komm net weiter.
Ich versuche gerade dieses ClanPortal zu installieren, und da kommt imm der Fehler (beim index.php aufruf)

```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_start() in /home/marc/www/razer-group.de/inc/bbcode.php on line 12
```

Ich habe schon bei google geschaut, und herausgefunden das es an einem Session-"Feature" von PHP liegt das evtl. nicht installiert ist.

Nun die Frage:
Wie installier ich das?

Das ist bestimmt ein "apt-get install *" befehl, oder?

Danke schonmal.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2006)

Also es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn Sessions wirklich nicht mitkompiliert sind.

Erstell doch mal eine Datei mit der Ausgabe von phpinfo() und schau sie dir an, besonders was der Punkt Sessions sagt. 

Ansonsten wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben PHP komplett neu zu installieren, da es kein eigenständiges Modul ist. Falls dies auch nicht funktioniert, eine externe deb Source benutzen oder PHP selbst herunterladen und kompilieren.


----------



## MArc (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

es tut mir leid, aber ich finde kein "session" bereich.


----------



## Sinac (17. Mai 2006)

Das ist im Prinzip kein Linux und schon garkein Debian Problem...
Welche PHP Version hast du denn?
$> apt-cache policy php4
bzw. php5 wenn du hast.

Wenn du PHP einfach mit apt-get installiert hat sind sessions mit drinne. Zumidest in PHP4, bei 5 weiß ich nicht genau, da ist ja auch kein MySQL Support drin ;-)


----------



## MArc (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

irgendwie geht das nicht.
Was soll ich den genau machen? Ich habe leider nicht soviel ahnung von debian.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Sinac (19. Mai 2006)

Wenn du keine Ahnung hast ist Debian auch nicht das richtige für sich!

Hast du PHP4 oder 5 installiert?

Was gibt dir 
$>apt-cache policy php4
aus?
(Wenn du php5 hast natürlich das eingeben)


----------



## Sinac (19. Mai 2006)

Ansonsten schmeiß alles nochmal runter und installier es nach meinem Tutorial, dann läuft das auch!


----------



## MArc (19. Mai 2006)

Hi

doch ich hab schon ahnung, nur nicht wirklich von dem PHP modulen/features unter linux (debian).


```
h883453:/home/marc# apt-cache policy php4
php4:
  Installiert:4:4.3.10-16
  Mögliche Pakete:4:4.3.10-16
  Versions-Tabelle:
 *** 4:4.3.10-16 0
        500 http://ftp.serverkompetenz.de stable/main Packages
        500 http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main Packages
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
```


----------



## Sinac (19. Mai 2006)

Die ist bei mir auch drinne, da funktionieren Sessions. Was sagt denn deine php.ini?


----------



## MArc (19. Mai 2006)

Ähm, ja. Aber die ist irgendwie ein bisschen lang ^^


----------

